# An alien craft has landed in our kitchen



## NickM (19 Jan 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/46750244@N08/4283945323/


----------



## arallsopp (19 Jan 2010)

Now either that photo foreshortens things considerably, or Antony Gormley has started producing a range of russian dolls.


----------



## Norm (19 Jan 2010)

Nice, I like that machine. I'm surprised at how short it is, though, I thought they'd be considerable longer.


----------



## NickM (19 Jan 2010)

It's a circuit racer, so not as thin as a straight-line record machine...

...but it does go round corners 

It's 2.3m long. Any longer and it would be even more of a hassle to take it to races


----------



## Norm (19 Jan 2010)

Ah. I know nothing about these things, other than I love the form and function of a streamliner.


----------



## NickM (19 Jan 2010)

This is what it's all about - you can't have more fun on human-powered wheels


----------



## LeeW (21 Jan 2010)

*dribble
May I have a go (providing I fit?). 
Must get my new bike finished, it is even shorter at only 2.12 meters long. The Kingcycle mango is shorter still, under 2m and that managed 70mph.


----------



## NickM (21 Jan 2010)

LeeW said:


> ...The Kingcycle mango is shorter still, under 2m and that managed 70mph.


Before it all went pear-shaped!

Yes, you can have a go, Lee (when I'm confident that any teething problems are ironed out).


----------



## ACW (21 Jan 2010)

How fast does it go mister


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jan 2010)

There's a bleedin' ugly alien in it though...


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jan 2010)

NickM said:


> This is what it's all about - you can't have more fun on human-powered wheels


That looks insane fun... the perfect antidote to your day job?


----------



## LeeW (21 Jan 2010)

It apparently went pear shape due to the steering setup. The bike was later fixed and fitted with a revised remote steering arrangement but it went pear shape again (I don't think it was caught on film that time though). Apparently the frame had been bent from the first crash. Anyway I got to see the mango in person in November last year, languishing in a dungeon (or 'the void' as the maker called it) beneath the office of a company making teleprompters. It had not broken in half like some had claimed it to be but it was rather badly bashed up.


----------



## LeeW (21 Jan 2010)

Is that a caprio hub you have there?? What kind of top gear does that beast have?
My fujin in race setup has 42-58 front and 11-23 9-speed rear to 23-571 wheel. My new racer will be having 60t single front, 11-28t 10-speed cassette and 24x18 final drive to 28-406 wheel.


----------



## NickM (22 Jan 2010)

LeeW said:


> Is that a caprio hub you have there?? What kind of top gear does that beast have?
> My fujin in race setup has 42-58 front and 11-23 9-speed rear to 23-571 wheel. My new racer will be having 60t single front, 11-28t 10-speed cassette and 24x18 final drive to 28-406 wheel.


Oooh, that's top secret 

Yes, it's a Capreo - 53 x 9 on a 559 Kojak. I reckon it might be bigger than I need...


----------



## NickM (22 Jan 2010)

Fab Foodie said:


> There's a bleedin' ugly alien in it though...


 Thank you, FF

I was practising Face #17 at the time.


----------



## NickM (22 Jan 2010)

ACW said:


> How fast does it go mister


That's the $64K question, and I don't know the answer yet!

Just supposing the engine could turn top gear at 90rpm, it would be doing 39mph - but I think that's more than a little optimistic. Similar machines have averaged 32mph on tight, twisty criterium circuits, though...


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jan 2010)

NickM said:


> Thank you, FF
> 
> I was practising Face #17 at the time.



Ah I see... please don't show us any more


----------



## TimCosten (26 Jan 2010)

I reckon my "tatty old Kingcycle Wasp" ((c) Dave Larrington 2008) will still be able to beat it, Nick!


----------



## LeeW (26 Jan 2010)

Do you think your "tatty old Kingcycle Wasp" will be able to beat the Beano or the Beany?


----------



## NickM (27 Jan 2010)

TimCosten said:


> I reckon my "tatty old Kingcycle Wasp" ((c) Dave Larrington 2008) will still be able to beat it, Nick!


Quite possibly, since the engine is still the bit that really matters


----------



## TimCosten (27 Jan 2010)

LeeW said:


> Do you think your "tatty old Kingcycle Wasp" will be able to beat the Beano or the Beany?



Almost absolutely no chance!

I did beat Steve Slade in the "Little Black Number" in the criterium at the WHPVC in Brighton - but only because he rode off the course and crashed into a tree.


----------



## NickM (27 Jan 2010)

<thinks> Must stock up on trees...


----------

